# Stuck on Samsung bootscreen



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

My friend just did the OTA for his fascinate.and now it is stuck on the Samsung boot screen. Been there for about 45 mins.

I went into the recovery and it just hangs there. Volume rockers are unresponsive and power button doesn't work either. I read that volume up+power in recover would restart but it doesn't work either.

Question is what can he do? I read that Odin would fix it. He was going from froyo to GB. I have never seen this with a vzw OTA.

Can anyone help?

Sent from my Bionic running liquid ICS leak rom with epic blue them


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

ultrastigi said:


> My friend just did the OTA for his fascinate.and now it is stuck on the Samsung boot screen. Been there for about 45 mins.
> 
> I went into the recovery and it just hangs there. Volume rockers are unresponsive and power button doesn't work either. I read that volume up+power in recover would restart but it doesn't work either.
> 
> ...


If you have tried to get back into recovery and are still having problems I personally would use Odin to flash back to a stable build of either. Its a great tool for just these kinds of things. You should be able to find a .tar file for Odin to push to his device that is pre-rooted gingerbread as well as a copy of CWM to push after booting the first time. There really should be any need to flash back to 2.2


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> If you have tried to get back into recovery and are still having problems I personally would use Odin to flash back to a stable build of either. Its a great tool for just these kinds of things. You should be able to find a .tar file for Odin to push to his device that is pre-rooted gingerbread as well as a copy of CWM to push after booting the first time. There really should be any need to flash back to 2.2


Thanks.

I found a thread on here in the development section. I assume that's what everyone is using. Its weird that an OTA bricked his phone. apparently it happened to a lot of people.

Sent from my Bionic running liquid ICS leak rom with epic blue them


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

ultrastigi said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I found a thread on here in the development section. I assume that's what everyone is using. Its weird that an OTA bricked his phone. apparently it happened to a lot of people.
> 
> Sent from my Bionic running liquid ICS leak rom with epic blue them


Eh weird things happen unfortunately. Luckily that's why Odin is available  follow that thread and it should be up and running in not time at all


----------

